# My frogs laid an egg!!!



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

Or so I think. I havent checked the tank in about a week, and when I did i found this little gem in there. Its covered in dirt - I think the parents were trying to keep it moist, but now the problem is that I cant see into it to see if its white or black. 










The bottom of the pringles lid does not shed more light on the situation. 

On further review, it looks to have a white center. I guess better luck next time?




















For future reference, should I check daily? Should i keep a water level in the petri dish for the egg?How high? How high once an egg is laid? How long should it take before the egg turns black or goes bad?


You know, I bet these questions all have been asked before, but the only sticky in this section is about watery type for tads. I vote Dendroboard needs a comprehensive "OH CRAP, I HAVE EGGS NOW WHAT DO I DO?" thread.

If any of you has that information, and some free time, please, I beg you, write up a detailed instruction post to be stickied!


----------



## The_Greg (Sep 10, 2007)

and how do i keep the egg once its fertile? Right now its sitting in a Ziplock tupperware with a wet paper towel and some water on the pringles lid. A petri dish with water has been put in the tank in the same place this was laid. My frog called yesterday and this morning as well. (and like all last week.)



Does this count as proving a pair of frogs? There are only two in there, and I've heard calling and seen an egg. Or do they have to have survived offspring to be considered 'proven'??


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Typically you will see more than a single egg. Try and keep the dishes clean as you will get substrate and fecal matter which won't help the situation. 

When I see eggs I typically either spray them off with a little water to clean the lid up a bit or just place them directly into a secondary container. Any container which will hold in the humidity will do and I usually put a little water on the bottom to help maintain it. 

From there you wait....tadpoles will be visible on the eggs within a few days. I used to try and separate out eggs that went bad/weren't fertile/developed fungus but have learned that healthy eggs can take care of themselves and the less you fool with them the better.

Wait until the tads break free themselves (you will be tempted to "help") and then move them to clean water.

All water should be dechlorinated. I put tap in milk jugs and let them sit for 24 hours.
If you have particularly bad or hard water you may need a different source.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone did actually do a egg care write up. It hasn't been stickied, but here it is:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/43936-egg-incubation-tad-rearing.html


----------

